

Ask HN: Has the UI changed? - aitoehigie

I have just noticed that the colors of the numbers for posts now alternate between red and green. And the header graphic background color is now ox blood red. Is it site wide or is it just me?
======
randliu
Happy holidays!

------
NikkiA
The darker red is a lot more pleasing to the eye, at least IMO. It has a nice
contrast with the orange 'Y' logo.

However, the 'Hacker News new | threads ...' text _really_ needs to be white
for this new background, black doesn't have enough contrast. As a bonus, white
text here will jive with the white Y better.

------
martey
It's a special holiday gift for you from pg!

Seriously, I clicked on an internal link and freaked out a bit. I could not
remember whether the previous page was similarly colored (and I just did not
notice), or whether the change just happened.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
My title bar hasn't changed color because I've set my own. It does change
color for submissions.

I like the alternating colors on the numbers on the news and newest pages,
etc.

~~~
jmonegro
you get to see the new header when you add a comment, or use the bookmarklet.

------
jmonegro
Technically, the colors don't define the UI, so, no, the UI has not changed
;).

~~~
zaidf
Really? I always thought color was part of the UI.

ie. Poor color choice can really hamper USE-ability;)

~~~
jmonegro
I tend to believe they don't, though I understand your position and it's
perfectly debatable.

~~~
Ixiaus
I know it's a bit of a dead horse now but one could say that the _User
Experience_ has changed because the colors have changed, but the _User
Interface_ has not changed.

~~~
jmonegro
Exactly. I think colors don't define interface, rather, shapes and layouts do.
However, I totally concur with that colors are part of the experience.

~~~
joshuarr
Nonsense. Of course color is a part of the UI.

